

Ten ‘Easter Eggs’ to Find in Your Mac OS and Applications - radley
http://gigaom.com/apple/ten-easter-eggs-to-find-in-your-mac-os-and-applications/

======
radley
examples:

\- Show Hidden Files in the Finder

\- Disable the ‘Unexpectedly Quit’ Dialog

\- Enable ‘X-Ray Folders’ in QuickLook

\- Show the File Path in the Finder Window Title

etc.

